
Robots are now fighting fires in Australia - prostoalex
http://qz.com/571881/robots-are-now-fighting-fires-in-australia/
======
dkbrk
This reminds me of how a group of Hungarian engineers used the jet engines
from a MiG-21 mounted on a T-34 tank to extinguish Kuwaiti oil well fires
during the Gulf War. [0]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EYRPJgZdp4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EYRPJgZdp4)

------
frik
Looks like they repurposed snow making machines and put it on a remote
controlled mini-caterpiler.

Snow making machines pictures:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=snow+making+machine&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=snow+making+machine&tbm=isch)

------
chrisbennet
Is it a robot or just a remotely controlled machine?

~~~
ape4
Yeah, and it seems to be have only used at 1 fire so far.

~~~
adrtessier
So the correct title is "1 oversized RC car with hose fights a fire in
Australia".

~~~
ant6n
with jet hose!

~~~
chris_wot
Thank goodness it's not being used by the riot squad...

~~~
wereHamster
Christ, don't give them ideas! :(

